# Dumbest thing ever



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

Post the dumbest thing you ever did, or the dumbest thing one of your friends/relatives did, then rate the one above you.  Simple.

The dumbest thing ever:

My bro dumped his girl to ask out a different one, who said no.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 16, 2012)

5/10
NO. You do not do that.
Serves him right.


I asked where xxx room was when I was standing right infront of it. This was at school.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

[...rate how dumb it is, or how not-dumb it is? also this would be limited kind-of by not being able to post twice, unless you have multiple "dumbest" stories]
5/10 um

I asked my friend whether I could borrow her science textbook (this is in class) and she said I had it on my desk. Which I did.


----------

